# crazy kittens...need to calm them down....



## norcutt (Feb 7, 2010)

Hey everyone,

I need some help. My two 6 month old female kittens are driving me crazy. I am happy that they are very playful kittens but they are too playful. We live in a apartment so when they are playing and running everywhere its noticable but I have had kittens before these two and they were never like this. They run across the room chasing each other running into our coffee tables, the walls, the doors, and it seems like they are having a sycotic break down. Its like they are on crack. 

Does anyone know how to calm them down? They make so much noise and are messing up things in our apartment. 

I still want them to be playful just not crazy! 

Thanks!


----------



## Xanti (Nov 4, 2008)

Maybe try some Feliway? I think this is a lost cause though, they are kittens and kittens are psychotic 

I think you will just have to grin and bear it until they grow up and calm down.


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

Yeah, sorry. Kittens are just LIKE THAT! :lol: 

I recommend to most people that they NOT adopt kittens. Most people are much better off w/ adult cats for this reason. At least you have 2. If you had one you would probably be complaining even more loudly b/c the kitten would have no one but YOU to take all that energy out on!

All you can do is wait. They WILL grow up. Eventually.


----------



## norcutt (Feb 7, 2010)

Thanks for all your responses. I went to the vet before about one of my kittens peeing everywhere and we also told her about the crazy behavior and she mentioned feliway. So to get that advice from another source makes me definitely want to try it. I know it is mainly for cats who are stressed but who knows maybe it will help. 

Thanks again!


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

It's just a phase. It'll only last about a year.


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

norcutt said:


> Thanks for all your responses. I went to the vet before about one of my kittens peeing everywhere and we also told her about the crazy behavior and she mentioned feliway. So to get that advice from another source makes me definitely want to try it. I know it is mainly for cats who are stressed but who knows maybe it will help.


Umm . . . That's a completely different matter. Are they spayed? If not, get them spayed. If not, did the vet do a urinalysis? B/c kittens peeing everyone is NOT normal and should not be treated as such. Peeing outside the LB usualy means a urinary tract infection (UTI) so if this is still occurring, please return to the vet and have a urinalysis run ASAP!


----------



## Einherjar (Feb 10, 2010)

Hah, I have this very issue right now! They will NOT calm down and they never leave me alone.. also at the same age right now, go figure. :x I know they are at the age where they are apparently discovering, playing extensively and developing their instincts. They barely sleep too, I'm surprised, all they want to do is climb all over things, jump around, chase each other and bother you lol. This is the first time I have experienced having and raising kittens so, it's really stressful for me right now. Wakes you up big time! :yikes :lol: They will be adopted VERY soon I hope, whoever comes and gets them first. I posted an ad yesterday for them.

The kittens appeared interested in food and water at this age, is this a good time to let them eat? When do they start going to the bathroom also? I am guessing they are getting crazy for food maybe.. :?


----------

